# Bug list Premiere software 14.4



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

What bugs have you found in this update so far? Other then a lot of menu's not being in HD, a lot of the major issues I found relating to performance and stability are resolved.

When you post help us fellow users know when to expect the bug by answering these questions:


What is the bug description?
Premiere or xl?
Steps to recreate?
How are you connecting to the tv? (HDMI, component, coax etc)
OTA or Cable provider?
Cable provider name
using cable card? which brand/model?
Using wireless adapter or wired?
If wireless adapter which one (N or G)
Which remote: Stock or third party.
Which menu? HD or SD?

I haven't had any lock ups (menu unresponsive or hard freeze yet). I have used it several hours a day watching numerous shows including netflix and amazon vod without issue since the 18th (4 days now)
Comcast, using a Moto cable card, HD programming etc.
Wired network connection
Logitech harmony one remote
Using HD menus.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

cranbers said:


> What bugs have you found in this update so far? Other then a lot of menu's not being in HD, a lot of the major issues I found relating to performance and stability are resolved.


"A lot of menu's not being in HD" is not a bug.


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

E. Norma Stitz said:


> "A lot of menu's not being in HD" is not a bug.


No it's not...just a major letdown after it's stunning HD interface was touted as a major feature. Those menus should have been further along at time of release.

By the way...subtle user name you got there


----------



## wp746911 (Feb 19, 2005)

Heheh Giggle


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

xboard07 said:


> By the way...subtle user name you got there


LOL it took me like 3 times saying it in my head to finally get it.


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

14.4 still has OTA tuner sensitivity issues.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Rebate_King said:


> LOL it took me like 3 times saying it in my head to finally get it.


+1


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

E. Norma Stitz said:


> "A lot of menu's not being in HD" is not a bug.


It's a feature.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

We can either wait for one big fix that fixes everything (and ain't gonna happen sez one who used to write software) or we can take something that addresss an issue and appreciate that they are truely working on it. 

Having adddressed a preformance issue related to (but not exclusively) HD menus they put it out there. If they had made all the menus HD without affecting performance, what would be the response here?

Get yer yayas about the Premiere's initail software out of your system. Then you can gauge their progress. Keep in mind that after 27 years, Windows still has bugs. After 27 years, the Apple Mac OS (whatever its called these days) still has bugs.

Try to be happy. I've tried the other route. It don't work!


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

vstone said:


> Windows still has bugs. Apple Mac OS still has bugs.


Even Linux has bugs... just far fewer  (Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

trip1eX said:


> It's a feature.


It's "character", like what that old Harley that pees oil all over your garage floor has


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

Our Premiere locked up for the first and second times ever tonight, after getting the 14.4 upgrade this morning. We've had it about five weeks with no lockups at all until today. The first lockup happened while watching a YouTube video, and the second happened a few hours later about midway through watching a TV show via Netflix. Both of these were hard lockups, which made the unit completely unresponsive and required removal of the AC cord.

I really wonder why the boot time has to be so freaking long... I have never seen a computer that took even 1/3 this long to boot the OS, going back to the early 1990s.. 

I do notice that the menu/remote response is significantly faster now (we are using SD menus only), but the lockups are not acceptable. So here's hoping they come up with v. 14.5 ASAP, or I'm going to request a revert to the previous version, which was error free for us.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

aaroncgi said:


> Our Premiere locked up for the first and second times ever tonight, after getting the 14.4 upgrade this morning.


Be sure to report this to @TiVodesign .


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

DaveWhittle said:


> Be sure to report this to @TiVodesign .


To who? The address didn't come through...

Edit: Nevermind, found it, sending now...


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Let try to keep this Thread about bugs on V14.4 not just cute statements, 13 posts and only 2 or 3 on the subject. I think this is a good way to go for each TP/TPXL update, so lets stay on message.


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

aaroncgi said:


> Our Premiere locked up for the first and second times ever tonight, after getting the 14.4 upgrade this morning. We've had it about five weeks with no lockups at all until today. The first lockup happened while watching a YouTube video, and the second happened a few hours later about midway through watching a TV show via Netflix. Both of these were hard lockups, which made the unit completely unresponsive and required removal of the AC cord.
> 
> I really wonder why the boot time has to be so freaking long... I have never seen a computer that took even 1/3 this long to boot the OS, going back to the early 1990s..
> 
> I do notice that the menu/remote response is significantly faster now (we are using SD menus only), but the lockups are not acceptable. So here's hoping they come up with v. 14.5 ASAP, or I'm going to request a revert to the previous version, which was error free for us.


Can you provide your exact setup? 
What is the bug description?
Steps to recreate?
Cable provider: 
using cable card?
Using wireless adapter or wired?
If wireless adapter which one (N or G)
Which remote: Stock or third party.
Which menu? HD or SD?


----------



## Mark McM (Oct 24, 2007)

I originally reported this for version 14.1c, but it appears it hasn't been resolved in 14.4:

When setting up my Tivo Premiere XL, I transferred a number of shows over from a Tivo HD. These shows appear in the "My Shows" list only when when grouping into folders is enabled. When folders are disabled, the transferred shows disappear from the list. Some of the shows first recorded by the Premiere XL after initial set-up also don't appear on the "My Shows" list as well when folders are disabled, and I suspect that this is because they would have showed up on the screenng when 'paging' through the list.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

cranbers said:


> Can you provide your exact setup?
> What is the bug description?
> Steps to recreate?
> Cable provider:
> ...


Sure, no problem.

- We are feeding the Tivo through our Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver using composite and component video as well as optical audio. HDMI is not connected.

- The screen just froze while watching first a YouTube video, then a few hours later while watching a show on Netflix. The green light on the front of the Tivo went out and the unit would not respond to any remote control commands, nor did the orange remote received light show when attempting to control it. So far, we have not been able to recreate it. We made it through the remainder of the original Netflix program, and an entire second Netflix show.

- We do not use cable, we have an antenna only.

- We are using a wired connection to our DSL service (connects through a router to our modem).

- We use a Home Theater Master (URC) MX500 remote onto which we directly learned the Tivo remote functions (not using preprogrammed codes). However, these lockups occured with no input from us whatsoever.

- We only use the SD menus.


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

aaroncgi said:


> Sure, no problem.
> 
> - We are feeding the Tivo through our Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver using composite and component video as well as optical audio. HDMI is not connected.
> 
> ...


Interesting, it seems you only have the lockup when accessing the internet and pushing a lot of data over the network interface card.

Try installing tivotogo and transfering a program to your computer and see if your tivo locks up.


----------



## aaroncgi (Apr 13, 2010)

cranbers said:


> Interesting, it seems you only have the lockup when accessing the internet and pushing a lot of data over the network interface card.
> 
> Try installing tivotogo and transfering a program to your computer and see if your tivo locks up.


Yes, so far those are the only times it has locked up. When I spoke with Tivo tech support, they pointed to my network as the problem. However, they agreed that it seems like an unusual coincidence that this only happened the day of the upgrade to 14.4.

I'll try the tivotogo transfer later tonight once I figure out how to work it.

Thanks.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

aaroncgi said:


> Yes, so far those are the only times it has locked up. When I spoke with Tivo tech support, they pointed to my network as the problem. However, they agreed that it seems like an unusual coincidence that this only happened the day of the upgrade to 14.4.
> 
> I'll try the tivotogo transfer later tonight once I figure out how to work it.
> 
> Thanks.


Your network is NOT the problem. It might, however, trigger it. The problem is that the TiVo locks up if the network glitches. Networks, especially the internet, glitch from time-to-time. That's life. Your TiVo *should* handle it without locking up to the point that it is unresponsive to the remote. Apparently it doesn't.


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

RoyK why not just move on with your life? Its getting really sad.


----------



## Jon B (Dec 25, 2005)

Mark McM said:


> When setting up my Tivo Premiere XL, I transferred a number of shows over from a Tivo HD. These shows appear in the "My Shows" list only when when grouping into folders is enabled. When folders are disabled, the transferred shows disappear from the list. Some of the shows first recorded by the Premiere XL after initial set-up also don't appear on the "My Shows" list as well when folders are disabled, and I suspect that this is because they would have showed up on the screenng when 'paging' through the list.


I've had my Premiere for over a month and random recorded shows still don't show up on my Now Playing list unless groups are on or unless I use the SD menu.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Rebate_King said:


> RoyK why not just move on with your life? Its getting really sad.


What's sad is that TiVo apparently hasn't learned from the identical problem with the series 3 units. And Tech support is trying to shift the blame.

My life is moving right along just fine, thank you. No need to grieve for me.


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Rebate_King said:


> RoyK why not just move on with your life? Its getting really sad.


This isn't fair.

RoyK is pointing out ongoing problems with TiVo. If you want him to "move on", prevail upon TiVo to fix their software. When they do, I'm sure he will.


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

RoyK said:


> Your network is NOT the problem. It might, however, trigger it. The problem is that the TiVo locks up if the network glitches. Networks, especially the internet, glitch from time-to-time. That's life. Your TiVo *should* handle it without locking up to the point that it is unresponsive to the remote. Apparently it doesn't.


That's interesting. I use top of the line latest and greatest consumer hardware. Docsis 3.0 modem. Wrt610n router on a wired connection. Could that be why some of us have issues? And others don't.

Guess a good test is pull the plug to your network while traffic is being passed see if you can trigger a lock up.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

cranbers said:


> That's interesting. I use top of the line latest and greatest consumer hardware. Docsis 3.0 modem. Wrt610n router on a wired connection. Could that be why some of us have issues? And others don't.
> 
> Guess a good test is pull the plug to your network while traffic is being passed see if you can trigger a lock up.


To thoroughly test, the network should be yanked in the different applications. I'm guessing you wouldn't get too many lockups at all, with the exception of when using Netflix, which (anecdotally) is an app that seems prone to locking up with a network disruption. It sounds like maybe the youtube app may have an issue or two as well.


----------



## rage777 (Aug 19, 2006)

Last night my Premiere XL locked up after I switched back to HD menus. I rebooted it and it didn't lock up again, but it is still very slow. I switched it back to SD menus until everyone says the HD menus are going full throttle.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

If you're looking at the details of a show, and then you go up to the discovery bar and highlight a show, the screen updates to display details of the discovery bar show. But pushing thumbs up, results in the original show (that is greyed out in the background)getting a thumbs up.


----------



## nickrosenberg (Aug 3, 2010)

Since I've had the Premiere a week ago I've had at least 6 lockups but most are not repeatable i.e. I've no idea why it locked up but a hard reset (pulling the plug and then waiting the good 10 mins until it's finished the bootup sequence) has fixed the issue temporarily.

Here are two bugs and one "issue" I can reproduce:

1. If kidzone is on, now playing and todo lists do not appear online (tivo.com/tco). If you come out of kidzone and force a resync they will appear immediately and then promptly disappear as soon as you go back into kidzone

2. if you browse to a channel that is blocked by the provider, you get a black screen and a message that the channel is blocked which is normal. However, if at that time (before you clear the message) the tivo needs to change channels to record, you're dead in the water - there's a blue screen with the animations but nothing other than pulling the plug is going to get the tivo to respond to you at all.

3. If you have a lot of cable channels, updating season passes and todo lists is very slow - expect to wait up to five minutes for a response if you have more than a hundred or so channels. My solution is to unmark the ones I don't need in the channel list (that was an issue with series 2 as well).

Other than that I've found the product really not ready for prime time. Right now I would say it's stable enough for a couple of hundred beta testers. Very buggy - I guess I'm spoilt by having perhaps three reboots and NO lockups on my 2 series 2 DT machines in three years. But six lockups in as many days - the only thing that stops me from shipping this piece of XXXX right back to tivo is the fact that it supports HD and my patience is wearing thin even for that. My cable company offer their own DVR which I used for HD until now; the problem is that it's so user unfriendly and they've got a long way to go to have the features that Tivo offers.

Todays bug is that it refuses to transfer shows to other tivo's or to Tivo Desktop. When I get home tonight I'm sure I'm going to need to do reboot #7

In summary right now the only thing that keeps me from returning the Tivo Premiere is the fact that the competition is lousy. The series 2 on the other hand is fantastic and I recommend it to anyone who will listen!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

nickrosenberg said:


> Since I've had the Premiere a week ago I've had at least 6 lockups but most are not repeatable i.e. I've no idea why it locked up but a hard reset (pulling the plug and then waiting the good 10 mins until it's finished the bootup sequence) has fixed the issue temporarily.
> 
> Here are two bugs and one "issue" I can reproduce:
> 
> ...


Series 2 has this nasty problem of not letting you get HD, the other option for you may be one of the models of the Series 3, not to costly now.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

nickrosenberg said:


> Since I've had the Premiere a week ago I've had at least 6 lockups but most are not repeatable i.e. I've no idea why it locked up but a hard reset (pulling the plug and then waiting the good 10 mins until it's finished the bootup sequence) has fixed the issue temporarily.
> 
> Here are two bugs and one "issue" I can reproduce:
> 
> ...


Are you running the latest software? I haven't had a lockup in weeks (months??). Sounds like you might have a hardware issue if it really locks up that often.

I have a few hundred channels, and it's not slow to update the To Do List and Season Passes.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Isn't everyone on 14.5 by now?


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

andyf said:


> Isn't everyone on 14.5 by now?


Should be, but he's only had it for a week. I can't remember how/when TiVo pushes to brand new boxes.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Took the words right out of my mouth, I was just going to say that I could of sworn when I checked my TIVO yesterday it said 14.5 thus the reason why I have not started having issues with TIVO Central lock ups as of 3 days ago



andyf said:


> Isn't everyone on 14.5 by now?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

andyf said:


> Isn't everyone on 14.5 by now?


Not Cablelvision users.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Meaning??? I assume that is different from Comcast



orangeboy said:


> Not Cablelvision users.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

DonB. said:


> Meaning??? I assume that is different from Comcast


14.5 was withheld from people on Cablevision systems due to some kind of problem they're investigating.


----------



## DonB. (Apr 4, 2010)

Well I wish they would of held it from us Comcast user also, LOL



andyf said:


> 14.5 was withheld from people on Cablevision systems due to some kind of problem they're investigating.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

DonB. said:


> Well I wish they would of held it from us Comcast user also, LOL


Why for the majority it helped out a lot. I went from not able use the HDUI to using it now. It still slow but faster then the 14.4 and it does not freeze up.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

caddyroger said:


> Why for the majority it helped out a lot. I went from not able use the HDUI to using it now. It still slow but faster then the 14.4 and it does not freeze up.


Agreed!


----------

